# Probably OT. But seeriously this wind is killing me.



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

When is this going to stop? I was rolling thru an intersection going about due east last night sucking down some water and at the worst possible time a massive gust hit me. I dropped the stupid bottle and had to swerve really hard just to stay upright. 

It's just impossible to pedal into it and keep any kind of steady cadence. 

I found out that Monday I was riding at the same time they had DFW shut down because of high winds. That can't be good.

rant over


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

As hard as it is to ride consistently in this wind, it's helping me with a break-in. I just got a brand new bike, and I get to use EVERY SINGLE GEAR on a 15-mile loop. Normally in flatland Houston, I only need three or four shifts per ride, and two of those are a stop/start!


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

That wind is constant out here in Lubbock. I get excited when the weather report says only 15 mph winds.

Normally, I try to adjust my ride so I go into the wind on my way out and ride with the wind on the way back. Last week, the wind shifted on me and I ended up riding into it on the way back. I was in the small gear up front, big gear in the back and pedalling my ass off to keep at 11 mph. I almost called my wife to come pick me up. It was miserable.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Most of the country is snowed in and people are grinding away at on their trainers in the basement. Here in Texas we're having sun, warmth, and, yes, a little wind. Enjoy!


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

bsdc said:


> Most of the country is snowed in and people are grinding away at on their trainers in the basement. Here in Texas we're having sun, warmth, and, yes, a little wind. Enjoy!


 A little wind??
Yesterday it was too danagerous to ride. At times is was all I could due to not fall while running. 40 mph gusts in Corpus.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

I just keep telling myself it builds character...

In College Station, the winds are normally 15-30 mph, especially now and in spring. The first few times I rode in it, i *****ed and moaned and complained so much that even I got tired of hearing myself.

Now, I welcome the adverse conditions. I figure, the more I can suffer through now, the less I'll suffer later. When some of my 'mates complain, I rag on em for being wimps and remind them the pros ride in conditions much worse. Sometimes it angers them and makes em ride, sometimes it doesn't.

Just yesterday, a few of my buddies went riding. We rode most of the way into a head and cross wind. It wasn't fun and made the ride a chore, but after I finished I felt like I accomplished something.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*a week after the marathon fortunately*

in north houston, wind and rain most of sunday.
i was extremely happy the weather wasn't like this a week ago for the houston marathon. it was almost perfect then.


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

the slogan for lubbock should be "no hills, just wind".

i used to try the pick the correct direction game when trying to factor in when i wanted to hit the head wind, but 90% of the time, you'd ride out and then back with the wind in your face.


----------



## steve-z (May 29, 2002)

*wind*

The answer, in Texas, to "when will the wind stop?" is "when it gets really, really hot."


----------



## Scott97 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yep, its been nice 'n windy lately.

I went out and climbed, Bluegrass, Lakewood and Courtyard in it the other day.

Definately helps to build additional strength, not to mention mental fortitude!


----------



## pagstx (Oct 11, 2005)

Today was about as windy as I have seen it this year. Just brutal on the hills. Maybe the wind direction blowing straight into my face while climbing made it worse. Oh well, at least it was nice and warm.


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*Builds bike handling skills*

I just keep telling myself it will build my bike handling skills.  

Funny thing is, last weekend when I was really suffering I kept going because I saw the most guys out riding on my route ever -- 4! Wow! We all must be gluttons for punishment.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

bump

Was going to do the Lancaster ride. As long as it sounds like my house is gonna blow over. I said forget it. 

Supposedly the air quality is really poor too with dust mixed in.

Great.


----------



## Airwalker (Mar 17, 2006)

Well I read the post and now I feel I must throw in my $.02...

I like the wind...I may sound like a jerk right now but it keeps the people that endanger others on the road off their bikes and on their couches! I have noticed in N. Houston a decline of riders on 2920 and The Woodlands. I thank Notus each day for wind!


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Wind particularly horrible this year. Can't remember so many otherwise perfect days ruined by wind.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

wind has been killing my mojo.


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

culdeus said:


> Wind particularly horrible this year. Can't remember so many otherwise perfect days ruined by wind.


I skipped the Space Race today, but heard tales of another one of those infamous 11 mph pacelines into the finish.

And worst of all, they said the wind came up DURING the ride, so they got none of the tailwind portion.

I'm just praying the MS 150 will be more friendly than last year.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

anybody notice this is a 3 yr old thread? Oh well, the wind hasn't stopped.


----------



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Ha thats funny, we just pick it up again every spring.

I went for a ride with a buddy heading east out of Austin, we joked that we should ride to La Grange and call someone to pick us up and kill a century in well under 4 hours. At one point I hit 41 mph on a VERY slight downhill, and I was NOT sprinting, just sitting and pedaling. The turnaround and ride home was crazy. I felt like if I quit pedaling I'd have fallen over.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

+1 to all of the responses.

Look at it this way, at least its consistent. (?)


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Did the Camp for Hilltop ride on Saturday and it was WINDY. Right in your face from the beginning but had some good stretches with it with you or crosswind. As usual as of late, the last 10 miles were the worst. Went from close to 20mph average over 51 miles down to 18mph average due to just surviving the last 10 miles. This was was still not as bad as the one the previous weekend. People doing the MS150, boy I hope they are doing these windy hilly rides or they will just drop out after 50 miles (which is good for the rest of us).


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

The wind sucks indeed but you can't wait for it to go away to ride, otherwise we would be stuck indoors all the time here in TX. I think the wind was at 30mph this weekend, still managed to put in 60 miles on the fixed but it was completely gruesome!


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

Wind is a four-letter-word.


----------



## hollowlegs99 (Jun 26, 2006)

Worst winds this year in a while. Reminds me of Colorado. Camp for Hilltop Sat. beautiful roads, nasty wind in face on some hills, like above the last leg was a B****, however, one of the best supported rides with BEER & BBQ at the end. Space race Sun. wind shift in the middle - it felt like there was only about 20% of the ride with a tail. I've been riding a long time in a lot of places and one time I looked up on Hwy 6 and I was in the longest single file pace line I have ever been in. It must have been about a mile long. Dudes in the double pace line about 8 deep into the wind, you guys saved my a**. (I thought I saw some of you in a sag truck though!) Also, I arrived at the supposed "gate" for the 100+ averaging 17.8 mph and it was closed, no sag, no rest stop - ride official said "on your own". In those conditions, 20-25 mph wind, what the H**L are they doing closing it off so sudden. Myself and a few riding buddies killed ourselves to get there in time only to get turned away. We're all in our 50's and keeping that pace was not easy. I probably won't do this ride again, I live in North Houston and it's a real drag to ride so many flat roads, especially when my goal was to do the 100+ and yet they snatched it away...sorry to rant. My odometer was at 96.1 anyway. With a 35 on Wed. 63 Sat and the 96 Sun I figure I'm ready for the MS. Come visit me in the Saint Arnolds tent in La Grange!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Yep...*



hollowlegs99 said:


> Worst winds this year in a while. Reminds me of Colorado. Camp for Hilltop Sat. beautiful roads, nasty wind in face on some hills, like above the last leg was a B****, however, one of the best supported rides with BEER & BBQ at the end. Space race Sun. wind shift in the middle - it felt like there was only about 20% of the ride with a tail. I've been riding a long time in a lot of places and one time I looked up on Hwy 6 and I was in the longest single file pace line I have ever been in. It must have been about a mile long. Dudes in the double pace line about 8 deep into the wind, you guys saved my a**. (I thought I saw some of you in a sag truck though!) Also, I arrived at the supposed "gate" for the 100+ averaging 17.8 mph and it was closed, no sag, no rest stop - ride official said "on your own". In those conditions, 20-25 mph wind, what the H**L are they doing closing it off so sudden. Myself and a few riding buddies killed ourselves to get there in time only to get turned away. We're all in our 50's and keeping that pace was not easy. I probably won't do this ride again, I live in North Houston and it's a real drag to ride so many flat roads, especially when my goal was to do the 100+ and yet they snatched it away...sorry to rant. My odometer was at 96.1 anyway. With a 35 on Wed. 63 Sat and the 96 Sun I figure I'm ready for the MS. Come visit me in the Saint Arnolds tent in La Grange!


That last 10 miles for Camp for Hilltop was BRUTAL. I was doing great and came up to the last rest stop not realizing I already knocked out 51 miles but decided to stop. Thank goodness because after that last rest stop was a killer. The MS150 worries me as me and two guys were out in front on the 61 mile course and beat most people doing the shorter routes. If it's windy this year like last year, people are going to suffer and quit. I haven't been in a pace line all season and my goal is to knock out MS150 at 20mph solo...if it's windy, all bets off - I get behind whoever I need to take a break....


----------



## rab (Apr 15, 2005)

Everyone kept telling me the wind is bad in Texas. March is the worst month. etc.
Ok, I got it now. And its bleeding April.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

The cut-off times for the century were for people averaging about 20 +some breaks. If one were to average 15, they were supposed to close the last of them, but they stayed open tip after 4. And yes I noticed a 3 yo thread. Why not make a new post. Seriously!


----------



## BoneDigger (Aug 5, 2006)

Winds been pretty bad in Tyler lately. Definately keeps me off the bike, especially when it's windy and COLD. At least tomorrow is supposed to be in the mid-60s. Still windy, but I may go riding anyway. I need some more time on the bike!

Todd


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

The MS150 shouldn't be an issue as long as the wind goes in the right direction. Last year was an exception.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I hope you are right!!! I know forecasts more than a day or two out are usually wrong, but 10 day is showing 60% chance of rain starting on Wednesday, the 15th!!! What do they do if it rains? I have NEVER ridden in the rain and I have 1000's of miles under my belt. I can't imagine the carnage with experienced riders feeling uncomfortable riding in the rain and the newbs just in a state of panic....


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

It's rained off and on a few times recently for that event. It's so dead straight and non technical that it's not a big issue except for flats.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

Airwalker said:


> Well I read the post and now I feel I must throw in my $.02...
> 
> *I like the wind...I may sound like a jerk right now but it keeps the people that endanger others on the road off their bikes and on their couches!* I have noticed in N. Houston a decline of riders on 2920 and The Woodlands. I thank Notus each day for wind!


ditto !


----------



## pagstx (Oct 11, 2005)

Ha ha ha! I can't believe I am about to post the same reply that I posted three plus years ago. The wind continues to be the most consistent thing about riding in Austin. Hot, cold, cloudy or sunny, the wind is always there. 

The interesting thing this year to me has been that one day it howls from the south and the next it comes from the north. Seems more random than in years past.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

*34 years in Cowtown...*

I've lived in either Houston or Fort Worth for 54 of my 57 years. This is the windiest yet. All my riding buddies agree, without exception. So far in 09 it's been either windy and wet, windy and cold, even windy and hot. I've never seen such repetitive north-to-south cycles, 20-30 mph in both directions. Our prevailing winds are N-S, yet this year there have been several rides with strong winds from either E or W. I've ridden in the Houston area several times this year -- same thing.

Last Saturday, when the steady wind was over 25 mph with gusts to almost 40, I did 57 miles around Lake Worth and Lake Benbrook in the FW area. At one point I was pedalling in a climbing gear downhill, and saw 11 mph on my Garmin. And I'm a decent rider...

I know, Amarillo is like this all the time. And I've always said if you want to ride bikes in Texas, you'd better get used to the wind. Hmmm, I thought I was used to it...


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Wind Sucks!


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

MCF said:


> Wind Sucks!


No, it _blows_


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Another not so enjoyable ride this morning....Katy ride. Had 'the funk' that is going around all week but decided to ride anyway. Thankfully I chose 60 mile route over 75 mile route and yes, wind was blowing pretty much entire time. My plan was to ride Ms150 solo, but with the wind that has been going on, I may have to do some pacelining if I want to finish. Averaging 19-20mph on the 60 mile training rides, but I feel wiped after that...with 40 more miles to go next Saturday.


----------



## rab (Apr 15, 2005)

Alright, no wind today! Instead we get rain...
Guess we need the rain though so I won't complain.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

You know it's amazing...driving home from my parents house for Easter I am actually looking at the flags at various dealerships saying to myself, "I would love that next weekend"...the flags are just fluttering, not ripping.


----------



## rab (Apr 15, 2005)

I just got back from a nice ride, conditions were about perfect. Shortly after I headed out the sun came out and I was peeling off the warmers, the pavement was generally dried out...pretty nice way to top off the afternoon. 

Looking at the extended forecast it doesn't look like there really windy days coming, but then I don't bet much on the wind forecasts.


----------

